# 4x4x4 - July 3 - July 9, 2006



## dougreed (Jul 5, 2006)

1. d b d2 b2 f2 u D2 b u2 L' r2 f F2 d U2 L' r b B2 d u2 b2 l2 b F2 d' D2 B r2 f2 B d U R2 l2 F2 b2 D2 f' d

2. U2 d b D' u' B' F2 l' f' u' B f r' d' U R2 B' f l' d2 r2 U' L r2 b L b2 R f F' u F U r' U2 r' U l2 B' b

3. d' L' d' F' u' F2 l' L' b L2 b r' L U d' b2 f' d2 b f2 D b d l2 F' L' r B d2 D' l' U2 b2 l2 R2 U' F2 f l' f2

4. B d B2 d D l r' u U l' f F L2 d2 U2 b D2 l' F' L' u r2 R F' d2 L' B2 D2 L' b B d2 U2 B f2 l' R' f' b L'

5. L R2 B2 b D2 r2 f' B2 D' U' B2 F' u' L2 B' d b U2 r' d2 L2 d2 B F R' d2 D2 F r' b2 u2 r B2 D' l2 D' F2 d' b L'


----------



## Piotr (Jul 6, 2006)

nameiotr K?zka
times:1:33,53 OP 1:30,66 O (1:44,67) OP (1:24,39) 1:36,80 OP
average:1:35,66


----------



## mmwfung (Jul 9, 2006)

Average: 1:12.42
Times: 1:07.53, 1:18.64 OP, 1:11.10 OP, (55.43) O*, (1:20.60) P

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity. Terrible, I don't know how this can happen to me . * = PLL skip

Michael Fung


----------

